# I'm starting to think the premium package is NOT worth the $$$ for my 330 !!



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Maybe I'm getting cheap but the more I think about buying the premium package in my next 330, the more I think it's a $2000 waste 
I know the price is $2900 but I would have to buy a moonroof which knocks the price down to a little under $2000.


First let's talk about the leather . . . I really think my leather is so plasticy that it might as well be leatherette, in fact leatherette wouldn't have a side booster looking as worn as my 330's does with only 13,000 miles. Unless you are getting gray or natural brown which both only come in leather then why get it 

The wood is a take it or leave it . . . for me, I have wood already so the aluminum would be a nice change

Rain sensing wipers - I like this feature and think it's great but is it worth it ? ? 

Lumbar support - like I said in a poll I posted on this board I rarely use it but then again have never really driven in a sport seat without it so maybe it is worth it ?

Automatic off Headlights - I don't have this on my 2001 but on the 2002 loaner I had it was pretty cool and I am sure I could get used to it real fast but again is it really worth it ? In fact the only reason I would want this feature is because it would add something new to the car that I never had before.

Moonroof - I gotta have it and will order it again

Autodimming mirror - this is the one feature I do not use because I have very dark tinted windows so it is kind of a waste. In fact with tinted windows you never have to turn the day/night switch in a car that doesn't have this feature so it is a total waste for me but if you don't have tinted windows it is nice to have


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Hmmm*

Hey Alan,

What's it worth to ya?



--gary


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Gotta have those rain sensor wipers. They're the best :thumb: Self Dimming mirrors, a must. :thumb: Autooff headlights, about time. :thumb: The rest????:thumb:


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

i agree. a waste of money in your case. the leather seats alone don't hold up.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Alan,
I'm with you on this one. I used to want all this crap, but now I could careless. The less the better. Less junk that something can go wrong and the leather isn't what it should be. I rather have the money in the bank.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I agree, when bmw fixes the pops, esp from the rear seats I "might" get another one. But I have a feeling they will never fix things like that. Next time I will pass on PP and just get SP, I like the aluminum! But I def want a moonroof!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Hmmm*



Nat Brown said:


> *Hey Alan,
> 
> What's it worth to ya?
> 
> ...


Lumbar support should come with the car but since it deosn't let BMW charge a $500-$600 convenience package and include:

rain sensing wipers
Autodiming mirror
Auto-on headlights
Lumbar support


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan, are you lying in bed, wide awake at night thinking about these things? 

Don't forget the wood on the shift knob doesn't match the wood on the other trim. :tsk: :tsk: 

I love every feature in the premium package. :thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Alan, are you lying in bed, wide awake at night thinking about these things? *


Alan has been a little compulsive lately A lot of this steering v. that steering, 2 v. 4 doors, etc.



> *Don't forget the wood on the shift knob doesn't match the wood on the other trim. :tsk: :tsk: *


Way to go Al now Alan won't be able to concentrate at work today:yikes: Come to think of it neither will you with the 2 visitors you are expecting



> *I love every feature in the premium package. :thumb: *


I don't think they make a feature you don't like:bigpimp:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

After reading about Alan's steering issues I tried my own experiment...

I noticed that if I am turning with just my right hand there sems to be a lot less effort involved than when I am turning with my left hand :dunno: I was thinking it was because I am right handed and my right hand is much stronger and more coordinated than my left...*BUT* then I went a little crazy and decided to try turning the wheel with both hands and I was amazed to find that it was even *easier* to turn than with either hand alone :yikes:

Now I am certainly convinced that it is the valve in my steering rack...damn it BMW why can't you get this right??

:bigpimp: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I was at a crossroads in May last year, budget allowed for the following:

325Ci with lots of "Fluff" (PP, SP,Metallic paint, CD)

330Ci Stripper (Sacrifice "fluff" for engine size, and get only moon, sp and CD)

Well I chose the latter considering that BMW already has alot of standard option extras in the 330. IN regards to leather...Black leatherette here, and couldn't be more pleased. I haven't had a passenger yet that didn't say "Oh man, you got leather! Very nice!"  I might add, _two different dealers_ talked me *out* of buying leather, they said the leather in the 3-series was of not worth the _"quality vs cost"_ comparison once compared to other leather interiors on the market, and one actually had a 3-series for his wife with leather, 3 years old, and mentioned that the leather didn't hold up well (who knows how often he cared for it though)... :dunno:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

But Rip, if you experienced the rain sensor wipers in "webbed foot" country, you'd never turn back.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *But Rip, if you experienced the rain sensor wipers in "webbed foot" country, you'd never turn back. *


Why he just leaves them on 100% of the time :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's what I use as rain sensors...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

C'mon Alan, we all know you'd really be much happier in a G35. And btw, Infiniti has really nice leather in the G.

;-)


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Why he just leaves them on 100% of the time :lmao: *


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

LOL at the above replies


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

alee said:


> *Alan, are you lying in bed, wide awake at night thinking about these things?
> 
> Don't forget the wood on the shift knob doesn't match the wood on the other trim. :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> I love every feature in the premium package. :thumb: *


Mine does...


----------



## bmb (Mar 27, 2002)

I opted to not get the premium package as I thought a lot of package was fluff. First of all, I can turn on the wipers myself as well as the dimmer. I love the leatherette in my car and I like the aluminum trim much better than the wood. I did get the roof though.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*G35*



hts said:


> *C'mon Alan, we all know you'd really be much happier in a G35. And btw, Infiniti has really nice leather in the G.*


I know you're just kidding, but go to the Infiniti site and configure the G35 and THEN you'll wish you had the flexibility of the BMW packages....

--gary


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

u'r getting another 330? didn't know that...

I have to agree with you that the PP is a total waste, if I were to order a 330 again, I would get SP, Moon, Bi-Xen and that's about it. and I'll install the M3 steering wheel coz that's an absolute must-have. (H/K and clears are std now, with 330 and SP resp.) 

The leather sucks big time, other stuff is nice-to-have but not worth the money. I too have very dark tinted rear window and the auto-dimming isn't all that useful. It doesn't rain very often here and if it does it POURS, so the auto-wipers are useless as well. also make sure u dont get the Step again man! =)

oh btw, it will be a steel gray with alum trim! I think I like SG more than SB now.

but if i were to really buy a car all over again, it will not be a 330. i'd rather go for a used E36 M3 if I were in the same financial situation 2 years ago. and now, of course, either E46 M3 or Boxster S! =)

--Andrew


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Wow . . . I don't visit the board for a few hours and this topic seems hot !!


Hts - LOL, the funny thing is I would consider the G35 if I wasn't so hooked on the steering feel that the Germans have. However, the looks of that new coupe are really hot so I will definately be considering the it

Mike - are you kidding me with your steering comment or are you serious ? ? 
If you are serious, post here or email and further elaborate !!

Alee & PM325 - I am the type of person that gets very obsessive over a topic, then after about a week I learn to accept and forget about(or at least try to forgot about it) I've learned to live with the mismatched wood knob . . . it seems most of them have it and for the few lucky that don't . . . well they are lucky 
Meanwhile I try to drive you guys as crazy as possible over each and every topic   


ayn - I am trying to hold out till the 2003 models comes out but the new car bug has been getting to me !! Since I have moved into a less congested area since my 330's purchase I want to get a stick this time around. The reason I plan it out now is because I am also an obsessed car nut and am always planning my next car . . . meanwhile I love driving my current 330Ci 
  

Anyway, I will most likely get the 330 4 door but will also be considering the G35 Coupe and the Audi A4(I'd love the RX-8 but that won't be out till summer of 2003). The only possible reason that I wouldn't get the Bimmer again is because I like variety and having 2 of the same type of cars in a row might be too boring !!
But then again the 3 series is an addicting car so we'll see :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Mike - are you kidding me with your steering comment or are you serious ? ?
> If you are serious, post here or email and further elaborate !!
> ...


Alan...of course I am yanking your chain...you became so obsessed with that steering issue...re-read my post...it's obviously a joke buddy!!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Alan...of course I am yanking your chain...you became so obsessed with that steering issue...re-read my post...it's obviously a joke buddy!!  *


:tsk: Alan OCD and falling for a Mike post, be careful you're starting to act alot like me:yikes: That would be scary for you my friend


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :tsk: Alan OCD and falling for a Mike post, be careful you're starting to act alot like me:yikes: That would be scary for you my friend *


PM325iT - That son of a b*tch  

He had me going there for a minute . . .


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> PM325iT - That son of a b*tch
> 
> He had me going there for a minute . . . *


Hey Alan where's the Aloha buddy :dunno: And your missing the "x" in my name

At least I didn't mention your dirty wheels And if you re-read my post....ok SOB it is:bigpimp:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Hey Alan where's the Aloha buddy :dunno: And your missing the "x" in my name
> 
> At least I didn't mention your dirty wheels And if you re-read my post....ok SOB it is:bigpimp: *


Your not the SOB, Mike is ! !

Well ok . . . neither of you actually are because I am joking around but you get the idea

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *
> 
> Your not the SOB, Mike is ! !
> 
> ...


Thank you...thank you very much! :lmao:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Thank you...thank you very much! :lmao: *


de nada my friend


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Thank you...thank you very much! :lmao: *


oooooppppps I forgot to address my last reply to ELVIS . . .


----------

